

Officials Tracing New York Ebola Patient’s Movements, Reassuring a Wary City - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/25/nyregion/new-york-ebola-case-craig-spencer.html

======
davidf18
The doctor goes treats patients with Ebola and then brings it back to infect
the city. He traveled in subways with many people. There is of course no way
to trace these people for being in quarantine. The entire city can get
infected.

Doctors are not supposed to be bringing back diseases to infect others.
Exactly the opposite of the Hippocratic Oath. Totally irresponsible of the
physician.

People that return to the US after treating others for Ebola should be in
isolation until they are demonstrated not to have the illness. Why this is not
part of CDC guidelines is beyond me....

